

Can a Java app look and work this good? - SammyGuergachi
https://gumroad.com/l/IMaX

======
zoobert
This is a Java app, well done. Could you let us know what web framework you
used if any and on what it is deployed (Tomcat, ....)

~~~
SammyGuergachi
I use a custom application engine built from ground up to create beautiful
Swing and Java2D powered apps, i also use a very fast DB engine called H2,
that's pretty much it honestly, this is the accumulation of around a year's
work creating the back-end and front-end all on my own

